# Kosher Dry Mustard?



## CharlieD (Feb 8, 2006)

Or rather where to buy dry mustard? It used to be available in our grocery store, but now I can't find anywhere. Added problem, it has to be kosher.  

Sorry, if this is not the right place. Couldn't deside where to post it.


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is a link for Colman's Dry mustard.

And this one is for Watkins Dry Mustard.

I buy Keen's at my Safeway. I just read on the net though that Colman's owns it. I don't know whethere either of these would be kosher, but you can certainly ask.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you Alix. I'm talking to a company that sells Colman's (by the way their musturd is the best one I ever had) but it doesn't seem that they are kosher, so it's no good, but I'm still waiting for them to call me back.


----------



## GB (Feb 8, 2006)

My supermarket has a few different dry mustards, but I have never looked to see if they are kosher.

Maybe try Penzys too.


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Thank you Alix. I'm talking to a company that sells Colman's (by the way their musturd is the best one I ever had) but it doesn't seem that they are kosher, so it's no good, but I'm still waiting for them to call me back.


 
Rats! Try the Watkins one, I use some of their other stuff and it is really good. I can't vouch for their kosherness either though.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2006)

canadians have dry kosher mustard charlie, don't believe what you're hearing. they just won't share it with their tempermental neighbors to the south...  

(no, not he corner again, c'mon alix, i was only kidding....)


----------



## auntdot (Feb 8, 2006)

Perhaps you can buy mustard seed and grind it yourself and make your own mustard.

I believe, although am certainly not an expert on kosher food, that such a procedure would be considered kosher by most people.

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 8, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Perhaps you can buy mustard seed and grind it yourself and make your own mustard.
> 
> I believe, although am certainly not an expert on kosher food, that such a procedure would be considered kosher by most people.
> 
> Good luck and God bless.


 
Neither am I, but it all depends.


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> canadians have dry kosher mustard charlie, don't believe what you're hearing. they just won't share it with their tempermental neighbors to the south...
> 
> (no, not he corner again, c'mon alix, i was only kidding....)


 
I think it is the woodshed for you bucky...wheres Dove?

Charlie, I just got my Penzey's catalogue and they have dry mustard too. HOWEVER, when I was searching their site for it I couldn't find it. So, I think maybe you would be well advised to order their catalogue if you think that might work for you.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, actually I found mustard that is kosher, the only problem is, it comes in 45 pound bag.


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2006)

Good heavens, you would have to cook for that army we were talking about the other day!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm afraid you are right.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 8, 2006)

My can of Coleman's is several years old but it seems wasteful to replace it because I use dry mustard so seldom. I've become used to grinding cumin, corriander and chiles and have wondered about grinding mustard seed and making my own prepared mustards. Any experience with this you can share?

Just out of curiosity, how would a kosher mustard seed, ground or not, differ from a non kosher seed?


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 8, 2006)

Colman's English mustard powder is a must for so many dishes; I use it dry to add a crust to chicken - I use it as part of a stuffing mix...  I use it to marinate meats....  I go through one of their tins in less than a month!


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2006)

You need it to make a good Caesar salad dressing too. And to dredge parmesan chicken. Mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 8, 2006)

YEEEAHHHH.

Did you know that the Colman who started the company in Norfolk used to say 'it's the stuff that people LEAVE ON THEIR PLATES that makes me rich'!!!!


----------



## auntdot (Feb 8, 2006)

CharlieD, grew up in Brooklyn among many people whose opinion of what constituted kosher varied greatly.

I have learned a very little about it.

The only recommendation I would have is to consult a rabbi.  Found a website that might help:

http://www.ou.org/kosher/rebbe.html

Through this website one can apparently ask a rabbi regarding what is kosher and what is not. 

Just tossing it out for what it is worth.

Good luck.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 8, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how would a kosher mustard seed, ground or not, differ from a non kosher seed?


 
Technicaly - it will not. There are some details, which I am not sur about because I simply do not know how the seeds are dried. I already mentioned that above.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 8, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Colman's English mustard powder is a must for so many dishes; I use it dry to add a crust to chicken - I use it as part of a stuffing mix... I use it to marinate meats.... I go through one of their tins in less than a month!


 
 How big of a tin are we talking about?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2006)

here's another good site for questions, charlie.

http://www.askmoses.com/


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you antdot and buckytom.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 10, 2006)

OK CharlieD - at first I couldn't imagine how ground up mustard seeds (aka: dry mustard or mustard flour) wouldn't be Kosher. So I did a little googeling and when I became even more confused I called a friend of mine that knows a good bit about Kosher Law.

While she couldn't figure out the part about "how the mustard seeds are dried" has to do with Kosher, at first, she was able to enlighten me about other matters ... such as wine, grape juice, and cream of tartar, and how they could be _treyf _(not Kosher). 

Dry mustards may contain anti-caking/clumping agents. Silica gel (sodium silicate) is Kosher while calcium/magnesium/potassium stearates can and have also been used as effective anti-caking agents but stearates are typically derived from non kosher fats. But, stearic acid can also be derived from vegetable sources - which are Kosher. Typically, anti-caking agents are listed in the ingredient declaration on the package. However, if a pure spice does not list anti-caking agents on the ingredient panel, based on the concept of _Holchin Achar Harov_ (I hope I spelled that right), one does not have a _halachic_ concern and can buy/use it and be kosher.

Something Evelyn brought up is that what might be "everyday" Kosher may not be kosher for passover - which might be what you ment about how the seeds were dried. I can't read what I wrote down ... what she called it ... but it is something about the mustard seeds being grown or dried near a wheat field where the mustard seeds might be comtaminated by wheat growing nearby. Know what she's talking about? Kamish, kemmish, kimmish ... something like that? Her suggestion, in that case, was to buy whole mustard seeds from India, wash them, re-dry them in the oven, and then grind your own dry mustard powder/flour.

Her suggestions were to read the label to see if it contains any other ingredients. She also said Colman's is kosher - although it is not certified for use during passover. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 12, 2006)

CharlieD....I just bought some Keen's dry mustard, here in Toronto (that buckytom is always right, lol)...it's got the "COR" sign on it. I would gladly send you a couple of tins....about 1/2 cup in each tin.....BUT.....It's not easy to send things to your country these days. A chatter aquaintance asked for Red Rose tea....I told her I'd send some....wellllllll, it seems she had to get a form from your customs, etc. etc. etc.....If you are willing to go to the trouble to find out how I go about sending it to you, I'd gladly do so. Let me know....


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow. That is an explanation worthy of a good Rabbi,Michael.

Coman's mustard in fact is koshr, as I found out on Friday and I wiil certanlybe buying some on Monday. Thank you everybody for help.


----------

